# Week 11- BYU ranked ahead of Utah again. LOL



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

As a BYU fan, I have to say it was pretty lame for BYU to move up 3/4 spots after narrowly escaping a winless New Mexico. On the other hand, Utah falling 7 spots after such a blowout last night was probably appropriate, if not generous. Utah and BYU should both be ranked about the same since they both got owned by TCU about the same. BYU has just had a few weeks to recover in the polls since they got owned.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Utah and BYU should both be ranked about the same since they both got owned by TCU about the same.


I'm surprised that BYU is ahead of Utah. BYU almost got beat last night if the ball didnt hit the goal posts three times. Maybe the angels needed to help BYU. :lol: I guess it's great that 99.9% of the football sportsworld wasn't watching that game.

I believe BYU got owned more than Utah did against TCU. Utah scored 4 touchdowns and BYU only scored 1 touchdown. BYU also was playing on their own home tuff.

Utah scored the most points out of any team that TCU has played thus far.

If you combined last seasons and this season scoring for BYU against TCU you would only get 14 points. Utah doubled that in one game last night.

Jordan Wynn, a freshman, had a better passing game then, Max Hall, the senior QB. Max Hall was even taken out of the game.

I think Jordan Wynn will out perform Max Hall in passing yards against BYU.

Utah is going to give BYU another beatdown like last year.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I believe BYU got owned more than Utah did against TCU.


What a great argument! Let's break down all their common opponents:
Wyoming- BYU won by 52 pts, Utah by 12
UNLV- BYU won by 38, Utah by 20
Colorado St. - BYU by 19, Utah by 7
Ironically, BYU beat Utah State by the same margin that Utah did. 
BYU lost by 31 to TCU, Utah lost by 27. 
The Utes whupped New Mexico by 31, BYU only won by 5.

Common opponents score: BYU's margin of victory is 40 points ahead of Utah against 6 common opponents.

Wait a minute...maybe it wasn't such a great argument. :?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> What a great argument! Let's break down all their common opponents:
> Wyoming- BYU won by 52 pts, Utah by 12
> UNLV- BYU won by 38, Utah by 20
> Colorado St. - BYU by 19, Utah by 7
> ...


I believe the margin will be a lot closer if the Utes would have started Jordan Wynn from the beginning of the season. Matt Asiata would also be closing that gap because he's bigger than Wide III so he would break a lot more tackles. If BYU lost Unga and had a new QB then I believe their offense would be a lot worse.

Jordan Wynn will probably end up being a better QB than Max Hall.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A lot of ifs, buts, and maybes CS. :? Bottom line, when you lose is as important as how you lose, and whom you lose to. Match ups are part of why margin of victory is a non-factor in gauging the quality of two teams. All that counts is when the twp teams line, which team is able to execute it's game plan with the fewest big mistakes will win 9 out of 10 times. Utah was out classed by TCU, just as BYU was. Margin of defeat in both was enough to show neither had a snowball in hell's chance of a win, everything else is a moot point.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> A lot of ifs, buts, and maybes CS. Bottom line, when you lose is as important as how you lose, and whom you lose to. Match ups are part of why margin of victory is a non-factor in gauging the quality of two teams. All that counts is when the twp teams line, which team is able to execute it's game plan with the fewest big mistakes will win 9 out of 10 times. Utah was out classed by TCU, just as BYU was. Margin of defeat in both was enough to show neither had a snowball in hell's chance of a win, everything else is a moot point


.

That is true. I just wish the Utes would have started Jordan Wynn earlier and changed their offensive cooridnator before now.

Do you remember our bet Pro?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

It is all good, because when Utah beats BYU they will flip again. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Do you remember our bet Pro?


I remember, and I expect you to pay up! :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess you are all referring to the AP since in the BCS Utah is 21 and Y is 22? 
Seems like the U gave TCU more of a game than the Y IMHO. Of course, it is kind of like asking which kind of diarrhea is the least unpleasant, both games were pretty ugly! If I were totally objective and a gambler, it hurts me to say it, but I would take the U too, double me in on the bet Pro? j/k I can't do that. I think the real x-factor is that it is just another game for the Y in how Bronco coaches, but for the U this is the biggest game of their lives!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

coyoteslayer said:


> I believe BYU got owned more than Utah did against TCU. Utah scored 4 touchdowns and BYU only scored 1 touchdown.


Yea, too bad they gave up 55, and it could have been a lot worse. TCU left at least 17 points on the field. At least BYU held them to less than 40. I thought Utah had a better defense than BYU.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Why BYU is even ranked is beyond me.... who have they beat that even puts them back in the top 25 of the country after dropping out of the rankings entirely? There have to be several 2 or even 3 loss teams from around the country that are better than BYU any day of the week. BYU only looks good against cupcakes... how is that ranking worthy? :?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I guess you are all referring to the AP since in the BCS Utah is 21 and Y is 22?
> Seems like the U gave TCU more of a game than the Y IMHO. *Of course, it is kind of like asking which kind of diarrhea is the least unpleasant, both games were pretty ugly!* If I were totally objective and a gambler, it hurts me to say it, but I would take the U too, double me in on the bet Pro? j/k I can't do that. I think the real x-factor is that it is just another game for the Y in how Bronco coaches, but for the U this is the biggest game of their lives!


Now that is very true. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Why BYU is even ranked is beyond me.... who have they beat that even puts them back in the top 25 of the country after dropping out of the rankings entirely? There have to be several 2 or even 3 loss teams from around the country that are better than BYU any day of the week. BYU only looks good against cupcakes... how is that ranking worthy? :?


The same argument could be made about Utah this year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The rankings for any MWC team that is not undefeated are meaningless. BYU and Utah will go to the Las Vegas and San Diego bowls regardless of the rest of the season. And it really doesn't matter which team goes to which bowl- because they are both pathetic. Comparison to common opponents is meaningless - both got it totally handed to them by TCU. BYU's only win against a team with a winning record was the OU game - which seems a world away right now. And Utah's only win against a team with a winning record was Air Force - in OT. BYU looked really bad at NM. Utah looked bad against Wyoming. What does it all mean? Both teams are what they are - second fiddle in a top-heavy, horrible conference - fighting for a chance to play the Pac-10 #5 and #6? That is just sad. 

So in all the pathetic claims that one is better than the other, ranked higher/lower, didn't get beat as bad by..... Lets see it for what it is. Meaningless.

Oh. Yea. Go Cougs! :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The rankings for any MWC team that is not undefeated are meaningless. BYU and Utah will go to the Las Vegas and San Diego bowls regardless of the rest of the season. And it really doesn't matter which team goes to which bowl- because they are both pathetic. Comparison to common opponents is meaningless - both got it totally handed to them by TCU. BYU's only win against a team with a winning record was the OU game - which seems a world away right now. And Utah's only win against a team with a winning record was Air Force - in OT. BYU looked really bad at NM. Utah looked bad against Wyoming. What does it all mean? Both teams are what they are - second fiddle in a top-heavy, horrible conference - fighting for a chance to play the Pac-10 #5 and #6? That is just sad.
> 
> So in all the pathetic claims that one is better than the other, ranked higher/lower, didn't get beat as bad by..... Lets see it for what it is. Meaningless.
> 
> Oh. Yea. Go Cougs! :roll:


LOL... I love you man. If you weren't a Y fan, I'd so wish for your team to do well, just because I like the way you keep it real about things.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > The rankings for any MWC team that is not undefeated are meaningless. BYU and Utah will go to the Las Vegas and San Diego bowls regardless of the rest of the season. And it really doesn't matter which team goes to which bowl- because they are both pathetic. Comparison to common opponents is meaningless - both got it totally handed to them by TCU. BYU's only win against a team with a winning record was the OU game - which seems a world away right now. And Utah's only win against a team with a winning record was Air Force - in OT. BYU looked really bad at NM. Utah looked bad against Wyoming. What does it all mean? Both teams are what they are - second fiddle in a top-heavy, horrible conference - fighting for a chance to play the Pac-10 #5 and #6? That is just sad.
> ...


Now if we could just get you to start looking at the PAC-0 more realistically. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU will drop after losing to Utah.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> BYU will drop after losing to Utah.


Yes. And Utah will drop after losing to BYU. It is safe to say that whichever team loses, will drop.

But the real question - who cares anyway? Poll rankings for both teams are completely irrelevant now.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... I love you man. If you weren't a Y fan, I'd so wish for your team to do well, just because I like the way you keep it real about things.
> ...


Me... or you? 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

*Weakend warrior wrote:*


> Yeah, too bad they gave up 55, and it could have been a lot worse. TCU left at least 17 points on the field. At least BYU held them to less than 40. I thought Utah had a better defense than BYU


I cannot let this one slide without a comment. BYU gave up 54 points against Florida State who isn't a very good team this year. They also gave up these 54 points in Provo on their own home turf.

Also BYU's offense must not be very good if they only managed to score 7 points total in all 4 quarters. Atleast the Utes were able to score 28 points in all 4 quarters so I guess the Ute offense is better than the BYU offensive at moving the ball against their opponent and scoring.

Last point. BYU has two losses at home where they came up 92 points in those two games.

The UTES have never lost from home this year. They lost against two currently ranked teams on the road with a new QB.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

yotenip, when are you going to figure out that comparing the scores makes no sense? Take Wyoming, if you compare how BYU/Utah/TCU/Texas did against them BYU comes out looking like Roses. Match ups and the fact that this is a mental game as much as a physical game, making such comparisons nonsensical. The key to THE GAME will be turnovers, that's it!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> yotenip, when are you going to figure out that comparing the scores makes no sense? Take Wyoming, if you compare how BYU/Utah/TCU/Texas did against them BYU comes out looking like Roses. Match ups and the fact that this is a mental game as much as a physical game, making such comparisons nonsensical. The key to THE GAME will be turnovers, that's it!


Pro, Wyoming didn't play well that day and BYU did. BYU played the worst against NM. I guess you just never know which BYU team will show up to play.

The UTES had 14 penalties which gave TCU 110 more yards. They also played sloppy or it would have been a closer game.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> The UTES had 14 penalties which gave TCU 110 more yards. They also played sloppy or it would have been a closer game.


They've played that way all season though CS. Their offense has been trying to figure out who they are all year after losing a HUGE portion of their offense in Asiata as well as starting a pair of inexperienced QB's and that certainly isn't conducive to consistency. That said, BYU is ok against cupcakes, but they've got a majority of returning offensive starters.... who get kicked around when they play anyone decent obviously. This Saturday's game will be a head butting of two mediocre teams and like Gary has said multiple times, it'll be for what? A spot in a bowl game that will probably only be watched by the fans of the two teams in that bowl?  On the TCU game... both teams just got flat out owned, just like TCU has done to just about everyone all season. It wasn't that Utah played real crappy, TCU just showed up when it counted (BYU should take notes) and put away a much worse team. Don't feel bad, they did it to BYU too. I think they've had what... one close game this year? The other teams in the conference don't even deserve to be ranked.... because like you said, there is no consistency and you never know which team will show up for the games.... unless its SDSU and UNLV on the schedule. I'd throw NM in there but if not for three missed field goals, we wouldn't even be talking about which team was better... we'd be discussing how badly the Y needs to beat the U to snatch up a portion of second place in the MWC. :lol:


----------

